# Geneva 9/3



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Same setup as last time. 4 man ticket in under 1.5 hours. Plus I got a nice steelhead. 75' of water. We went by a lot of boats in the 60' range on the way out, and came back by them on the way in. I guess not everyone reads the reports. Beautiful morning on the water.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

You're going to need a bigger freezer


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Steely is done! Came out amazing!























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Could you share that recipe? Looks great.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

MikeG1 said:


> Could you share that recipe? Looks great.


Sure can , coat the steelhead with Roland Dijon, it's grained with wine.Then coat with marzetti honey Dijon dressing. Last step is to put finely crumbled up brown sugar on top. If skin off brush the cedar plank with evoo after 2 hours in a water salt soak talking about the cedar planks . Skin side down either way. I use Weber charcoal and apple wood for the smoke at 450 for 30 minutes, or until it flakes. It doesn't get any better than that! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I think alot of guys don t want to go out that far to fish. I usually go deep or where the fish are biting that day.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Agree need to go deep right now. Heading out Saturday am early. Will post results.

Thanks for the info.

My wife loves steelhead, and we normally bake them.

Will have to try your method.

Port


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I need-to buy a smoker. What kind is that, and where do you buy them?

Port


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

portney said:


> I need-to buy a smoker. What kind is that, and where do you buy them?
> 
> Port


It's a Weber 26 inch with a large vortex insert. I have a few Weber kettle grills. 18 22 and 26 inchers. I have an 400# longhorn smoker also. It's a beast. Haven't used it in years, the Weber's are the best. I have a rotisserie on my 22" and a pizza oven also. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

There all over, I get mine on Amazon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Cool, thanks!

Port


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice job. Thanks for sharing recipe.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

shore warrior said:


> It's a Weber 26 inch with a large vortex insert. I have a few Weber kettle grills. 18 22 and 26 inchers. I have an 400# longhorn smoker also. It's a beast. Haven't used it in years, the Weber's are the best. I have a rotisserie on my 22" and a pizza oven also.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I have a regular 5 burner Weber Genesis grill. Bought $22 smoke tube. Put wood smoker pellets in to create smoke. Pretty cheap addition to you regular grill if you want to smoke something in it.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Are you basically fishing straight out of Geneva or slightly East or West? 
Taking my dad and bro-in-law our tomorrow as he is in from out of town. Haven’t been on mother Erie in about 3 weeks bc we have been chasing Kings up in NY. 
Last time I fished Geneva we did great at the 04N 06W, basically straight out off the Perry stacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

